# Bounce relief? Nope.



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Rick: We had a discussion about sprinklers on the putting surface. You get to place the ball if the object is in your line... correct under 24-2b (iii), Now I thought it was a poor design having sprinkler heads on the putting surface creating an unfair situation for players,but I personnally experienced this at a very prestigious course here in Utah this past summer and I still feel the designer of the watering system needs to be slapped. We all take chances hitting an object on the course but do you have to bite the bullet when you hit a beatiful shot to the green and you hit the bastard that puts you in the sand trap or off the green. I'm thinking this may be the intent of this rule also. help me out here.
> 
> THIS IS WHAT YOU GET FOR TEACHING ME TO REVIEW/STUDY RULES:laugh:


You are correct that you get relief from a movable obstruction on the line of putt as long as your ball lies on the putting green. You don't get relief if your ball lies on the fringe, or anywhere else not on the green. 

If you should hit one of those poorly placed sprinklers with your approach and the ball bounces into the bunker or anywhere else... that is a _rub of the green_ (look it up in the Definitions section of the rule book). You play the ball as it lies. That sucks, but them's the rules. :dunno: Bad bounces are as much apart of the game as good bounces. Next time it might bounce into the hole instead.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Well Rick I just had an Epiphany, I know you're your thinking to yourself; "its about time dumb A**" I've been looking for a rule that would provide relief for a golfer that hits an object on the green other than the flag stick and as you pointed out no way. the rules only deal with the lie of the ball, interferance of the swing and stance. I think this would be an excellent topic to bring up at the rules seminar if the opportunity arises. objects permanently placed on the putting surface that affect the landing or rolling of the ball. Off the putting surface I have no problems. Lord knows I've hit em.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

It won't be changed in the rules Bob. That is a design issue. The rules will not be modified to accommodate a bad decision by the architect or maintenance staff. There is no way that it should be necessary to embed a sprinkler on a putting green, and doing so is just stupid planning. If you want to modify the rule within your casual group, that's up to you, but the rule won't be changed. 

The problem is... how to you treat it? Where do you drop?  Do you just try to "guess" where the ball might have stopped? In all other situations where a proximity drop is allowed, there is a definite reference point or margin line to work with. Here you have nothing. The only realistic option would be to cancel the stroke and play it over again, just as if you had hit an overhead power line. The difference there being that the power line was probably there before the course was built and so the designer was stuck with the obstacle, while the sprinkler head on the green is a result of his own stupidity.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't disagree with your points, My objection is and this is a big "IF" this becomes a common practice. even at PGA courses.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I can't disagree with your points, My objection is and this is a big "IF" this becomes a common practice. even at PGA courses.


I don't see that happening. It's such a questionable practice that any architect worth the money to hire him would be very unlikely to design a green such that would require a sprinkler on the putting surface. It's not just the thought of a such a bounce, but also the necessity of line of putt relief if the sprinkler is between your ball and the hole. It's simply a bad idea all the way around. Even muni's that I usually play don't use such poor design mistakes.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Tell the truth Bob, you actually placed your golf bag on the green then hit it with a mis-aligned putt didn't you?

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> Tell the truth Bob, you actually placed your golf bag on the green then hit it with a mis-aligned putt didn't you?
> 
> Buck



OOOOkaaay! you got me, the bag was on the cart behind me.


----------

